# suche schaltplan für lcd display an lpt port



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

also ich hab ein 2*16 lcd display und bräuchte n schaltplan wie ich das an lpd dranmache


----------



## zotos (6 November 2004)

*LCD an LPT*

Google hilft!


----------



## zotos (6 November 2004)

Das Bild kann man nur als Mitglied sehen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

google hat nix geholfen und welches bild meinst du


----------



## zotos (6 November 2004)

ich habe an mein erstes posting ein bild mit dem schaltplan angefügt. das kann man aber nur als registriertes Mitglied sehen und wenn man eingeloggt ist.


----------

